
WinAPI.SetDIBits()."How to align DWORD the scan lines on a byte-stream image?" - krywktch
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/dd162973(v=vs.85).aspx
======
krywktch
How can one transform the array "lpvBits" passed to the API function
SetDIBits() in order for every line to be DWORD aligned? If the image width,
in points (pixels) of the input stream lpvBits is a multiple of 4, this is
done automatically, but when not, it needs transformation. Adding the reminder
of the division of the image width to 4 to every stream of bytes for every
line seems not to resolve the problem.

